# Jewelry Box Inserts



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm wrapping up a small jewelry cabinet for my daughter. Can anyone point me in the direction of somewhere I can find foam inserts to add to the drawers? Namely, I'm looking for something to hold rings. Since the drawers are already made, I'd need this to be "cut to fit" 
Thanks
joe


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Rockler carries some, but I am not sure if they are cut to fit, kind of spendy too.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! I am about to make the drawers for a jewelry box also! I have pondered whether that peel-and-stick weatherstripping foam would work. what I had in mind was that 1" X 1" gray foam that goes around window A/C units. Problem is, it's butt-ugly! I've also wondered about red chenille, or velvet, but unsure what people are using underneath it for support. I thought maybe that rigid styrene foam that florists use, covered in red chenille, but I don't want to re-invent the wheel if there is a standard, more typical way that others are using. Most jewelry boxes listed in 'Projects' show no detail about what was used for inserts. C'mon, guys, help us out!!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

If you need to cut foam yourself, the best thing to do it with is an electric carving knife.

Otherwise if you could get the material bits made up, perhaps you could stuff them with teddy bear / soft toy stuffing.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I made my own ring holder inserts by cutting slits in high density foam and then covering it with ultrasuede folded down into the slits before the glue set up. Worked super.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

gfadvm…..I was thinking about that myself…..might be the best option for a custom fit application.
Thanks guys!
joe


----------



## paulw2 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know that amazon sales there faux velvet/foam inserts for jewelry boxes with small slits in them for rings. The material is soft enough for you to cut and there are enough slits you can spare.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

This may help….
http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/197/make-a-ring-holder.pdf


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I just made some using styrofoam from tool packing. I cut a slit part of the way through on the table saw.
Then I put a little Titebond glue (don't use CA glue-trust me on this!!!!) in the slits and forced the velvet in with a steel ruler. The principal is much like the link live4ever just posted. I wraped the ends, put a little more glue there, and tucked it in to the tray.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*liveforever:* Wow! Thanks for the link! That is the best suggestion I've seen, and I'm going to Michael's for the necessary supplies. *Thank You *for taking the time to provide this info! I hope Mojoe and others find this info useful as well.


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the link to what rockler sales but, at $1 an inch I would make my own. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=9875 I have used the method show by *live4ever* but instead of rolling batting into roll's I used the grey foam insulating rope. I've found the batting to be lumpy and loose shape easily.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem poopiekat, glad it helps!

Now if someone could share a high-quality affordable option for necklace hangers/hooks I'd be much appreciative! The Brusso necklace pegs are like $5 a pop and not a great option when your "client" wants a lot of hooks!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

here in Louisville, we have a flea market that comes around every so often, and they have many vendors. It's held at the fairgrounds. there are 2 or 3 vendors there with a nice variety of inserts of all sorts n sizes for jewelry boxes. other than that, this internet should yield something


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks again guys…..the insulating rope sounds like a good option to me!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm planning to use those 'cup hooks' for necklaces. Or, possibly those 90-degree hooks, whatever I can find that looks right and has a yellow aureate (like polished brass) finish. Dollar-Rama here I come!


----------

